# Apollo Twin Solo Mac



## Bradley Swaff (Jun 20, 2016)

Hey guys,

I'm guessing there's no solution to this, but just in case... I'm giving it one last try. I just bought a brand new Apollo Twin Solo Mac thunderbolt version. 

Turns out, I have an iMac mid 2010 model, and thunderbolt didn't come out until much later. Other than buying a new Mac, is there anything at all I can do to save this thing from being sold for near nothing now? I can't get a refund on it from where I purchased it, long story.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jun 20, 2016)

What a bummer...
You can sell it to me for nearly nothing 

Seriously, if you try the 'for sale' section here or on other sites I am sure you will get a good second hand price.
I presume you also have the warranty as well since its new


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 21, 2016)

Didn't get the Solo and got the duo basically because of the plugins.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jun 21, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> Didn't get the Solo and got the duo basically because of the plugins.


Ach so, 
Indeed the wise choice.


----------



## Bradley Swaff (Jun 21, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> Didn't get the Solo and got the duo basically because of the plugins.


So, can I still use the plugins in any way, even if I don't have thunderbolt?


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 21, 2016)

Not UAD ones alas. You need to have the Apollo TB'd to the iMac for that I think. The difference between the Solo and the Twin is the Twin can handle more plugins.


----------



## Bradley Swaff (Jun 21, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> Not UAD ones alas. You need to have the Apollo TB'd to the iMac for that I think. The difference between the Solo and the Twin is the Twin can handle more plugins.


I do have the Twin actually.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 21, 2016)

You have the Twin but you don't have Thunderbolt? So what happened to the Solo?


----------



## Bradley Swaff (Jun 21, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> You have the Twin but you don't have Thunderbolt? So what happened to the Solo?


I'm sorry, I got confused on that. I have the Apollo Twin Solo, Mac version.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 21, 2016)

You have the Apollo Twin Solo and not the Duo?


----------



## Bradley Swaff (Jun 21, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> You have the Apollo Twin Solo and not the Duo?


Yes, that is correct.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jun 21, 2016)

Hhmmmm......doesn't sound all very solid to me.

Good luck with selling it though.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 22, 2016)

Im trying to figure out a way to use any UAD with USB.
The QSC Q Touch mixer has AUX Ins in the form of USB.

If you havent heard of those they are taking the industry by Storm.
I just watched one demo'd from 1400 feet away.
Incredibly rich mic pres too.

I want a UAD for FOH.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Jun 27, 2016)

There is a USB flavor of the Apollo Twin. 
http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/ApolloTDusb


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 27, 2016)

Thats the model I want to use.
Think Ill buy the QSC Q Touch and UAD together.
You get 30 days to try it at one of the vendors I prefer.
Seems whenever you have questions they cant answer you get the return offer.

Looks nice.
Only need 6 FX simultaneaously.

Unison vocal
Chorus 
Delay
Reverb
Limiter

Think the UAD 2 x chip can handle it?


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Jun 27, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> Thats the model I want to use.
> Think Ill buy the QSC Q Touch and UAD together.
> You get 30 days to try it at one of the vendors I prefer.
> Seems whenever you have questions they cant answer you get the return offer.
> ...


It depends on which specific plugins you want to use. Here's a handy chart:
http://www.uaudio.com/support/uad/compatibility/instance-chart.html


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 27, 2016)

Jimmy I told you about the Twin USB ages ago. What do you want it for?


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 27, 2016)

Definately a handy chart.
BX Digital and Fairfield 660 are 2 I have used for years on another platform. Most welcome.
Guess its time to go with more DSP.

I like 4.4ghz CPUs but they live longer with extra horsepower.
I already use 18 x SHARC DSPs with my XITE-1.
20 sounds even better.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 27, 2016)

Interface it with a QSC Q Touch 20.
Got a 3ghz Gigabyte Brick doing nothing.
Lets see if this dog will hunt.
If its a 900 dollar poodle I'll take it back.

Thanks Jake and Baron..


----------



## Bradley Swaff (Jun 27, 2016)

jacobthestupendous said:


> There is a USB flavor of the Apollo Twin.
> http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/ApolloTDusb


Yeah, that's a great idea.


----------



## procreative (Jul 5, 2016)

Why don't you just get a refund rather than sell on? Or swap it for the USB version. Or did you buy it ages ago and only just realise this?


----------



## Bradley Swaff (Jul 5, 2016)

procreative said:


> Why don't you just get a refund rather than sell on? Or swap it for the USB version. Or did you buy it ages ago and only just realise this?


I'm keeping it and getting another computer


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 5, 2016)

You need a duo at minimum IMHO to get good plugin usage. And even then you will want a quad.



Bradley Swaff said:


> I'm keeping it and getting another computer


----------

